# 2016 model Sunsun 704B



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Aquatics is doing good stuff at good prices. Thx for update. Didn't know about this 2016 model

Bump: Aquatop****!


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

It is here.















































































Had to use a heat gun to get the tubing on any fittings. That was a new wrinkle.










Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Noticed some nice updates on your new filter. Guessing they revised how the UV tube is setup. The valve block looks identical to my AquaTOP CF500.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I always put my tubing in boiling water. Similar to heat gun. Makes the entire thing pliable


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Immortal1 said:


> Noticed some nice updates on your new filter. Guessing they revised how the UV tube is setup. The valve block looks identical to my AquaTOP CF500.


It also looks similar to the C series canisters from marineland.

Bump: What do yall think of the uv lights? Something about that setup scares me.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

thedood said:


> It also looks similar to the C series canisters from marineland.
> 
> Bump: What do yall think of the uv lights? Something about that setup scares me.


It's better than the 304B.
They changed the setup it's airtight.
When you remove or install the sleeve you hear air rushing out or in?
It now has 2 o-rings.
The 304 didn't.
No no this isn't like the Marinelands this is WAY bigger. Your Marineland is like my 302s plus a basket.
Example 302/marineland holds one bag of Pumice per tray. As you can see this holds 2 comfortably.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh. The style change?
Sly dogs they just glued trim on a 304B canister and redesigned the head.
Check it out.















Even though it's kind of chintzy to be just glued on I do like the trim style. It makes it less "I got the best I could afford" look into yes its cheap BUT look at these mods status lol.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Also just for GP enjoyment..... My God this manual. 
Things you read..... for example this gem:

"....Circumgyrate in lightly......" this just sounds like pornography to me. 
We have managed to lose the normal references to "Dirtiness entrance" but now have acquired "Touch the reflection" and "insufficient Vaseline....."
Darn the Chinglish!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Is the impeller/water pump designed differently to still have the same flow rate as the 55w pump, even though this one only uses 45w? Or are the number not accurate and the 55w does push out more water? Had experience with a 304/404 to compare?

Did this new model not come standard with 1 white fine pad per tray (4) and 1 coarse pad for the bottom tray?

When installing the hoses, I found it easiest to loosen the spin collars all the way, lube up any connection points (where rubber tubing attaches to pipes/valve fittings) and any rubber gaskets with Vaseline/petroleum jelly, and wiggle the tubes on. It's a good idea to lube everything not just to get it assembled easier, but it keeps the seals/gaskets in better, longer-lasting conditions and makes disassembling easier. You can also run hot water over the rubber tube ends to soften them up a bit to make them easier to work onto the pipes.

If those new trim features are just glued on, remember to not lift the unit by those trim pieces if it's filled with water.

I just watched a Youtube video (was titled something like SunSun 704B vs Eheim) and the new SunSun was pretty noisy. Does yours make the same noise? All of my SunSun 304's are dead silent (I'd say even quieter than the Eheim in that vid).
Here's that vid I was talking about (aren't the red priming buttons meant for Aquatop branded cans?)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn-QnLCM2kQ


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

I have this filter and am not sure about the uv light. It just sticks right into the filter sections through a big hole, so I'd be surprised if it isn't destroying half the bacteria in there.

And yes it's not silent. I can hear a slight hum.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

It honestly doesn't look like much has changed. That's a good thing IMO. I liked my 304B.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

WaterLife said:


> Is the impeller/water pump designed differently to still have the same flow rate as the 55w pump, even though this one only uses 45w? Or are the number not accurate and the 55w does push out more water? Had experience with a 304/404 to compare?
> 
> Did this new model not come standard with 1 white fine pad per tray (4) and 1 coarse pad for the bottom tray?
> 
> ...


1. Yes it puts out about the same GPH as a 304B for 10 less watts.
2. Yes I had experience with a 304B that got returned due to being really noisy and leaky UV sleeve despite my cleaning it and relubing all o-ring etc. It would not seal.
3. No it does not come with a coarse pad / Yes it does come with 4 of the white pads I just added course sponge in bottom as I always do and extra batting up top because I am fighting Tannins at the moment from new Mopani wood.
4. These hoses weren't going on without heating lubrication irrelevant the I.D. was much too small without heating and heat gun was easiest. I have 7 other canisters including Sunsun and Aquatop and this was the first time INCLUDING the returned 304B I had to use heat to get the hoses on.
5. No this 704B is in no way as loud as that video you reference and is MUCH quieter than the 304B that was returned. In fact it is barely louder than my Sunsun 302s which are virtually silent.
6. Why would I ever lift from the trim?
7. Yes the red priming buttons are on the Aquatop filters. It is possible he got a preproduction model as this filter is new for 2016 OR a Aquatop branded "new" CF500 that isn't officially out yet?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

easternlethal said:


> I have this filter and am not sure about the uv light. It just sticks right into the filter sections through a big hole, so I'd be surprised if it isn't destroying half the bacteria in there.
> 
> And yes it's not silent. I can hear a slight hum.



No it shouldn't destroy the bacteria on the media as the lamp rays are contained within the black plastic sheathing on the baskets.
Only the free floating bacteria would be destroyed as it is in the water column.


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

Lonestarbandit said:


> No it shouldn't destroy the bacteria on the media as the lamp rays are contained within the black plastic sheathing on the baskets.
> Only the free floating bacteria would be destroyed as it is in the water column.


good to know. The baskets themselves are quite flimsy so i hope i have stacked them snugly enough. They are pretty heavily loaded with media and it's hard to check - especially the lower baskets. 

I wish there was a timer on the uv switch too..


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Timer on UV is probably more a Eheim price range feature if they even offer it. Great idea though.
I haven't found the baskets on any of my Sunsun or Aquatop particularly flimsy but they are of a lower end plastic which may be more brittle perhaps.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Freemananana said:


> It honestly doesn't look like much has changed. That's a good thing IMO. I liked my 304B.


I am not sure I follow. Quite a lot has changed.

1. Different UV sleeve mounting system
2. Different UV sleeve design with two o-rings
3. Different UV switch with soft silicone cover
4. Now comes with a magnetic UV shut off if canister tilts more than 30 deg from level as well as UV will not activate unless filter is assembled and full of water.
5. More efficient motor using 10 less watts for the same GPH output.
6. Slightly revised head design.
7. Updated exterior styling.
8. A less noise inducing motor.
9. Apparently a different impeller as the 304B impellers don't seem to cross.
(Likely higher blade count to offset lower wattage motor)


About the ONLY things unchanged are the trays and the lower canister body itself internally as well as the valve block.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> Also just for GP enjoyment..... My God this manual.
> Things you read..... for example this gem:
> 
> "....Circumgyrate in lightly......" this just sounds like pornography to me.
> ...


Probably using a really old version of babelfish to translate.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Rofl

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

*UPDATE*

Dissembled and checked out the new design 704B UV housing to check for leaks..... Unlike the brand new 304B I sent back earlier this week not a drop inside!
The new design is a success! I am quite pleased as I now have a keeper.
Letting it run tandem to my 302 thats currently on the tank for a week or so to get the bacteria seeded and then the 302 will go double up with its twin on one of the other 55s.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> I am not sure I follow. Quite a lot has changed.
> 
> 1. Different UV sleeve mounting system
> 2. Different UV sleeve design with two o-rings
> ...


It's still cheap and boasts the same flow. The UV doesn't matter to me, I never use it. And I haven't had any issues with the noise. 10w is unlikely to impact my power bill.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Dood here is the size difference I was referencing though your Marineland is one basket taller than my 302:
























Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

What model marineland is that?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I believe the c220 is the the 302 (with another basket) and the c530 is comparable to the 704b minus the sterilizer.
Didn't you just get the c220? 
Perhaps I am completely wrong and adrift in a sea of confusion it's been a long week!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

thedood said:


> Probably using a really old version of babelfish to translate.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you still happy with the 707B? I am trying to decide if I should get this newer 704B or the 404B.. could you give me your opinion? Do you think it matters who it's ordered from? I ordered my old one from Tech n Toy but that seller is out of stock, but Amazon has one...
My 304B started randomly shutting off and I have ordered a new impeller but just in case I want to order another and run 2 so if the older one is toast I am already set. If not I will have a back up when it does go.


----------

